# 옆머리



## Hyperpolyglot

Does it mean the side of your head or the hair on the side of your head? Or can it mean both?


----------



## Rance

It can mean either one of those, but not both at the same time.


----------



## nagomi

I would say "옆머리" for side burn and "머리 옆" for the either side of one's head.

yes, 머리 옆 sounds as if something or a place next to the head, which could be an empty place in the air, but in daily speech, it perfectly works.


----------

